# Updates!



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,
I haven't been able to post, or be on in a while... this mainly being due to finishing school, etc. and I've been a bit busy for a while. However now that I have the time, I will be giving you all an update. 

Unfortunately I had to rehome my Red Rump Parrots, but the person I gave the to is a good friend of my mothers, and bird mad (like me  ) and I get regular updates on how their doing. I still wish I didn't have to rehome them... but there wasn't much I could do about it...  

My Canaries and a pair of Zebra Finches have moved into the aviary my Red Rumps used to be in... and the Zebra's have three very cute Cinnamon babies, while three pairs of my canaries are breeding, one hen (yellow) has one baby, while my other two have just started making nests. I'm happy that the Zebra's haven't caused any problems (nest material stealing, etc.), as at one point I have 7 pairs with them being overly pushy and stealing others birds nesting material. My other Zebra's in the larger aviary also have babies, one pair has three babies out, one Cinnamon and two Normal, while the other pair have babies still in the nest  .

My Princess Parrots have started breeding and Iris has 4 eggs so far (not sure how many she will lay) and Rikki has been defending the nestbox from threatening flowers for some reason (not sure what that is about - but at least he regularly feeds her, etc.) The flowers aren't close to the nestbox... but he still makes angry noises at them and attacks them

My Diamond Doves have attempted breeding, but so far no luck. (Although I think that will change when they're in the new aviary which is coming soon) They build nests and lay eggs... but I think the other birds annoy them too much...

Also, I now have a pair of Cockatiels, the hen is a Grey Pearl and the **** a Cinnamon Normal. They have been looking in the nestbox... the boy sings to her from in there... but so far that's all that's happened with them up till now.

My King Quail/Jap Quail (the names changes as to who you speak with...) are breeding... well two pairs are. The pair in the smaller aviary has four eggs as of today, and the Quad-group in my large aviary (three hens, one male) have seven chicks (there were eight but one died  ) and they are getting big  . One of the other hens in there is also sitting on eight eggs and her adopted baby often sits with her (although it does go with its other parents - the baby Quails technically have four parents)

Sorry for the long post... but I wanted to update... and I hadn't posted in ages...


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are more of the Quails  . The babies, the actual parents (Normal hen and male) and the adopted parents (two Silver hens)


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

More of the Zebra Finches


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

The Canaries... I only have one pair from my original/first Canaries and they are now both blind, but are happy, the boy even sings! 
Although I will upload some better photos of the two


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

My Diamond Doves... some of the photo's were taken before cleaning... so they may look a little messy hno:


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

More photo's of my Cockatiels... kind of looks a little photo crazy  hno:


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't have too many new ones of the Princess Parrots, as they are breeding at the moment, and Iris is only out for about 4 - 5 minutes


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums!  I see you have your hands full with so many cute chicks. Your canaries are beautiful, I love the pic of mother canary on her nest and all of your finches as well. 
Your cockatiels are gorgeous too, I hope you will have some eggs soon.
Thanks for updating, we can never get enough of pictures!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I am hoping... as I've had trouble with the Cockatiels... in that, at first I was given two boys... then a girl who hated boys hno: and now this pair which seems to be working well


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Loved your photo update!! The quail are as round as little balls! So cute!!! I noticed one picture had two baby finches and a mature budgie sharing the roof of a nesting box. Do you ever have problems with the budgies being too aggressive toward the other more peaceful inhabitants of the aviary?


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

I've never had problems with the budgies being aggressive... even when breeding... in most cases they will keep to themselves... Although I try to takes then out when breeding to minimise problems that could possibly arise


----------

